#ubuntu-uds-core-1 2014-03-30
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-core-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/core-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/30/%23ubuntu-uds-core-1.html
<adex9> hi?
